

Java, please stop ruining my fun - jmtulloss
http://justin.harmonize.fm/index.php/2009/07/java-please-stop-ruining-my-fun/

======
ihumanable
Unless I'm missing something, can't you just define a classpath and put your
jars in there, then javac will look there first. I did all of my development
work in Eclipse and it did a lot of the heavy lifting to give you nifty things
like incremental compilation and build management.

~~~
jmtulloss
The fact that you need eclipse to manage things bothers me to no end. I
realize that Visual Studio is pretty much a requirement in the .NET world, but
all the tools are also accessible from the command line and VS ties into the
default build tools, unlike eclipse.

~~~
ihumanable
Eclipse hooks into your command line java compiler, that's why you define it
in your preferences. There is also an environment variable CLASSPATH that you
can set that the javac command-line command will use to resolve jar locations

------
vannevar
I think the classpath problem is the number 1 reason Java failed on the
desktop. Sun would've been much better off freezing the core language at Java
2 and solving the classpath problem than wasting all that time since then
cluttering up the core with unnecessary features.

------
balding_n_tired
Classpaths! Brutal!

